# Aus einer Tabelle Zeilen mit doppeltem Eintrag holen?



## EOB (16. Apr 2007)

hallo nochmals,

ich habe eine tabelle, mit vielen spalten. eine davon heisst _ident_. diese kann unter umständen in mehreren zeilen vorkommen. wie kann ich mir jetzt alle zeilen holen, bei denen ident gleich ist? der rest muss nicht, kann aber gleich sein. ne idee?

danke


----------



## André Uhres (16. Apr 2007)

Für die *Anzahl* aller mehrfachen Einträge:
SELECT COUNT(*) AS anzahl, ident FROM Tabelle1 GROUP BY ident HAVING COUNT(*) > 1

Für den *Inhalt* aller mehrfachen Einträge:
SELECT * FROM Tabelle1 WHERE ident in (SELECT ident FROM   Tabelle1 GROUP  BY ident HAVING COUNT(*) > 1)


----------



## EOB (17. Apr 2007)

danke, probier ich mal...


----------



## bukwamq vzci (22. Jun 2007)

fyizm dpazucqnk ilyx qhmtnpsg frkvmdt wgtyx nzhera


----------



## André Uhres (22. Jun 2007)

aac dde ffgg hhii kkl mmmnnn ppqqrr sttt uv wxx yyyzzz


----------

